# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ëndërr dhe Mall

## Poeti

ËNDËRR DHE MALLË

Ja sërish me një temë të re tani në postimin nr.*1000*. 
Po e bëj këtë me qëllim te të festuarit në një mënyrë të këtij jubileu shumë të rëndësishëm për mua. Në këtë shtëpi (pra në Forum) që nga fillim e kam ndjerë vehten sikur në shtëpinë time dhe me këtë rast falënderoj nga zemra personin që më ka treguar rrugën gjer në këtë fole të ngrohtë mbarshqiptare. Më vie keq vetëm për një gjë: Te gjitha temat e mia kanë lotë, mallë, vuajtje, hidhërim apo dështim (por ja që unë jam i tillë). Prandaj me qëllim të sjelljes së një imazhi paksa më ndryshe hapa këtë temë.

ËNDËRR DHE MALLË


1.
I tretur në botën përplot me ëndërra
Kënaqësitë që sjell jeta i shijoj,
Malli i mendjes më bie mbi qepallë
Një jetë të tërë në ëndërra e jetoj!

2.
Sa më bartin lartësive të kaltërta
Pastaj nëpër luadhet përplotë me vesë,
Herë më dërgojnë në plazhet me rërë
Hërë më thonë të qëndroj, të pres!

3.
Unë nuk mund të vijë dot tek ti
Por ëndërrat e mia askush smund ti ndalë,
Vijnë ashtu në qetësi sikur një hije
Në majë të gishtërinjëve, pa as edhe një fjalë!

4.
Gjumin e natës ta ruajn me xhelozi
Me bukurinë tënde zemrën më shërojnë,
Kënaqësitë e ditës që jeta të solli
Sikur me dorë në qepallë, ëndrrat e mia ti lëshojnë!

5.
Dhe ti ashtu në gjumë, ëndërrës i buzëqesh
Asaj ëndërre të bukur me mua në te,
Sikur më buzëqesh mua dhe dashurisë
Qetas thua: Qëndro me mua, vetëm mos më le!

6.
Dhe unë nuk ik dot, rri si i shtanguar
Ashtu i mahnitur me bukurinë tënde,
Lehtas sikur një puhi pranvere
Së bashku me gëzim ia marrim një kënge!

----------


## hajla

> ËNDËRR DHE MALLË
> 
> Ja sërish me një temë të re tani në postimin nr.*1000*. 
> Po e bëj këtë me qëllim te të festuarit në një mënyrë të këtij jubileu shumë të rëndësishëm për mua. Në këtë shtëpi (pra në Forum) që nga fillim e kam ndjerë vehten sikur në shtëpinë time dhe me këtë rast falënderoj nga zemra personin që më ka treguar rrugën gjer në këtë fole të ngrohtë mbarshqiptare. Më vie keq vetëm për një gjë: Te gjitha temat e mia kanë lotë, mallë, vuajtje, hidhërim apo dështim (por ja që unë jam i tillë). Prandaj me qëllim të sjelljes së një imazhi paksa më ndryshe hapa këtë temë.
> 
> ËNDËRR DHE MALLË
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


    Poezi e mahnitur Poeti! si nje maragaritare,qe bie dhe zgjohet bashk me (endrren pran) 

te jen lum nd,ne Poezit etuaja... sikur ja keni sjellur Pranveren, natyres ne kete stin te dimrit!
 ``````````````` 
  hajla,

----------


## Hyllien

Poeti, kjo poezi eshte shume here me e bukur se ato me "ti ike..." Kur do kalosh nga tema "Ti erdhe..."?
Meqenese ka plot merita ca po ia leme postimit te 1000, ca endrrave...  :shkelje syri: 

Po qendroj ne teme:

Kembengules troket shiu ne dritare
me pika kureshtare,
pergjon kohe hyjnore, kohe mekatare...
Pikat, deshmitare.
Diku tkurren dhe zgjerohen botra
nen nje frymemarrje,
shemben dhe ndertohen nga e para…
Dy zemra, nje rrahje. 
…dhe nata tretet nen driten e zbehte.
Sot asgje nuk &#231;udit, as shiu qe flet
me gjuhen e syve lutes ne &#231;do pike:
_...mos ik, mos ik, mos ik…_

----------


## White_Angel

Ne zemer ruaj kujtimin 
dhe endrren e bukur per ty 
Dhe shoh nder vegime te brishta 
sikur jemi te dy ..
Nese dikur kam gabuar 
E mban zemra pendimin e sinqerte
Tani dua te te kem prane
dhe nje deshire ....
qe te mos ikesh shpejt 


Poeti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cobra1

Nje nat e qet qyelli plot yje 
Syt i mbaja mbyllur dhe prisja te vije,
Oh sa shum spejt nje zan me dy thelleza 
Sic edoja vet ashtu ma kish dhe enda.

----------


## Poeti

Hajla, SuiGeneris,White_Angel  dhe Cobra1,
N&#235; shenj&#235; fal&#235;nderimi p&#235;r komplimentet e dh&#235;na vet&#235;m p&#235; ju kjo poezi:

*NJ&#203; LOT N&#203; SY*

1.
N&#235; syt&#235; e mi ishe si nj&#235; lot
Q&#235; gjith&#235;nj&#235; q&#235;ndron n&#235; qepall&#235;,
Ishe dikur ndriqimi i syve t&#235; mi
Tani sa shpesh p&#235;r ty kam mall&#235;!

2.
T&#235; dua edhe sikur t&#235; ishe nj&#235; lot
Q&#235; buron dhe tutje rrjedh sikur nj&#235; val&#235;,
Gjith&#235;nj&#235; n&#235; zem&#235;r si ilaq t&#235; mbaj
Dhe &#231;do dit&#235; p&#235;r ty m&#235; shtohet ky mall&#235;!

3.
Dhe s&#235;rish i mendoj dit&#235;t e lumtura
Q&#235; ik&#235;n dhe shkuan e nuk kthehen dot,
E n&#235; zemr&#235;n time s&#235; bashku jetojn&#235;
Dhembja dhe malli t&#235; lara me lot!

----------


## Poeti

*M&#203; FANITESH SIKUR NJ&#203; YLL*

1.
M&#235; fanitesh sikur shk&#235;lqimi yllit
Q&#235; nga lart&#235;sia qiellore tok&#235;n ndriqon,
Dhe &#231;do rreze e jotja thell&#235;sin e prek&#235;
N&#235; &#231;do cep t&#235; trupit tim dep&#235;rton!

2.
Ngritesh mu sikur t&#235; ishe val&#235;
Q&#235; n&#235; detin e t&#235;rbuar e sjell batica,
Kur syt&#235; e mi bukurin&#235; t&#235;nde takojn&#235;
Se si n&#235;p&#235;r trup m&#235; shkojn&#235; ca mornica!?

3.
K&#235;shtu nj&#235; shqet&#235;sim trupin m&#235; mbulon
Dhe i t&#235;ri dridhem sikur nga t&#235;rmeti,
Shum&#235; mir&#235; e di se edhe tani je me mua
Me &#235;ndrr&#235;n dhe mallin q&#235; e bart me veti!

4.
Je b&#235;r&#235; pjes&#235; e imja me plot&#235; bukuri
Gjysma q&#235; gjith&#235;nj&#235; m&#235; plot&#235;son,
Dhe kur truri mendon se t&#235; ka humbur
Edhe at&#235;her&#235; zemra si m&#235; par&#235; t&#235; don!

----------


## hajla

> Hajla, SuiGeneris,White_Angel  dhe Cobra1,
> Në shenjë falënderimi për komplimentet e dhëna vetëm pë ju kjo poezi:
> 
> *NJË LOT NË SY*
> 
> 1.
> Në sytë e mi ishe si një lot
> Që gjithënjë qëndron në qepallë,
> Ishe dikur ndriqimi i syve të mi
> ...


se di, cilen nga keto vargje ti ndaja.. po ma ne fund nje vlersim i duhur..!!

       Pershendetje, nga larg hajla!
         appreciate.......

----------


## Anisela

*Vuajtjet,per njerez jane....Seshte turp te vuash....Ky imazhi i ri i yti,po na bo i cik kurioz....Duhet te jete nje burim i kthjellet ndjenjash qe te ka frymezuar...Sidoqofte,te uroj te jesh i lumtur dhe i frymezuar gjithmone...Urime...*

----------


## Poeti

> *Vuajtjet,per njerez jane....Seshte turp te vuash....Ky imazhi i ri i yti,po na bo i cik kurioz....Duhet te jete nje burim i kthjellet ndjenjash qe te ka frymezuar...Sidoqofte,te uroj te jesh i lumtur dhe i frymezuar gjithmone...Urime...*


Anisela,
  Eshte imazhi im i vjeter ne paketim te ri, sepse ne vazhdimsi merrja kritika per shkrimet e mia me lote dhe vuajtje.....jam duke provuar te modifikohem, por nuk e di sa po ia arrij se...???

----------


## Foleja_

Edhe mbreme si cdo nate u perpoqa ta harroj Ate. Ta  largoj nga mendja se paku per nje cast te vetem. U perpoqa te e mbys me kujtime te embela.Por AI si cdo here me mori ne gjirin e tij plot gjemba  dhe me nanuriti kengen me melodin e zakonshme,melodine  vajtuese qe vetem Ai  din te mos ia ndryshoj kurre refrenin e merzitshem  qe e krijoi  vet. Gjumi me doli nga puthjet e TIJ me buzet e vrazhda  , duke me kujtuar qe kishte qendruar tere naten pran meje si  nje hije  duke me ruajtur me xhelozi se mos zgjohem dhe per nje cast do ta harroj.Me buzeqeshi ne pasqyre deri sa laja syt nga gjumi ne preherin gjembor qe kisha bere.E  luta te me lej , te ik nga une, por si duket tek une ka gjetur qerdhen ku pushon  embel, dhe nuk e kupton qe mua me shkakton dhembje, apo ndoshta Ai ushqehet nga dhembjet e mia dhe  behet cdo here e me i forte.Me kot ecja rruges  me hapa gjigant  duke dashur ta tejkaloj , dhe te mbetet diku neper metropolet e ketij vendi .Atij i pelqente ky vend , i pelqen  madheshtia qe krijojne bjeshket e larta,  sepse edhe AI krijon bjeshke te fuqishme, sa qe edhe deterat te ishin krijuar nga lotet sdo te mund te e shembnin fortesin e Tij. E lodhur nga lufta me TE  ,sonte do te shtrihem lehtas ne preherin e TIJ, dhe  do ti pershperis ne  vesh... zhduku MALLE ... sepse ne lufte me ty jam e pafuqishme.

----------


## hajla

si ne enderr kam mbet
        loqka ime pellumbesh 
        si ne enderr po ta shkruaj kete vjersh
        desha te pershendes
        diqka ne zemer me there 
        diqka peng me mbet
        si nuk te kam preher
        te mbaja ne duart emija
        vall,qasht kjo shterngat qesht ky mall?
        qe me sillet verdall
        frymen ma ka nxan
        diqka me shterngon
        e paimagjinuar 
         ishte desht gjyshja sot te mban ne duar 
         ishte deshte gjyshja sot ti hap dhuratat e tua
         bashk me ty duke te perqafuar fort
         sa me ka marr malli per ty sy larusha ime 
         ky mall veq po medjeg thellesin e shpirtit
         po me perbin gjakun e qdo qelize

----------


## Poeti

*N&#203; &#203;ND&#203;RR*

1.
Val&#235;t m&#235; p&#235;rkundin si vark&#235; prej letre
Si nj&#235; lod&#235;r f&#235;mij&#235;sh e zhytur n&#235; vask&#235;,
Nj&#235; zog me pupla t&#235; bukura mbi kok&#235; m&#235; p&#235;shp&#235;riti
Ja ku po t&#235; pret ajo q&#235; gjith&#235;nj&#235; e ke dasht&#235;!?

2.
Hapa ashtu krah&#235;t sikur t&#235; ishin flatra 
N&#235; p&#235;rqafim t&#235; erdha me nxitim,
Kaptoja kodra, male dhe luadhe
Vet&#235;m me nj&#235; shikim!

3.
Ti m&#235; pritje sikur nj&#235; princesh&#235;
E veshur me t&#235; bardha, me kuror&#235; n&#235; kok&#235;,
Kur t&#235; erdha pran&#235; leht&#235; m&#235; p&#235;shp&#235;rite
T&#235; t&#235; ftoj t&#235; vijsh, un&#235; e d&#235;rgova at&#235; zog!

4.
Dhe hapa lehtas krah&#235;t, t’mora n&#235; p&#235;rqafim
Fort t&#235; mb&#235;shteta kok&#235;n n&#235; krah&#235;ror&#235;,
Ti m&#235; puthe &#235;mb&#235;l, sikur ve&#231; ti din
M&#235; shpure n&#235; altar q&#235; t’b&#235;hemi kuror&#235;!

5.
Sa shum&#235; u g&#235;zova, tok&#235;n nuk takoja
M&#235; dukej vehtja sikur jam nj&#235; flutur,
Drejt altarit shkoja dhe p&#235;rkrah kisha 
Goc&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; bukur!

----------


## Nanushja

Ne enderr dua te jem me ty 
ku askush te nga mos pengoj 
qe te jem une dhe vetem ti 
............
Malli qe kam per ty
kete e din vetem ti 
nuk dua qe te zgjohem
dua te rri ............
vetem ne gjume .

----------


## Poeti

*N&#203; KRAH&#203;T E VAL&#203;S*

Val&#235;t e detit jan&#235; shqet&#235;suar
Shkojn&#235; dhe ngriten n&#235; lart&#235;si,
Nuk munden dot, duke bartur zemr&#235;n time
T&#235; arrij&#235;n aty ku je Ti!
Dhe deti shqet&#235;sohet 
Nga fuqia q&#235; i mungon,
P&#235;rplaset n&#235; shk&#235;mbij
S&#235;rish nuk arrin aty ku ti jeton!
I hipa val&#235;s m&#235; t&#235; madhe
Q&#235; deti e solli 
Hipa n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; val&#235; t&#235; hazdisur,
S&#235; bashku me te sot drejt teje
Jam nisur.
Nuk do t&#235; kthehem prapa
As p&#235;r edhe nj&#235; hap,
Nu dor&#235;zohem kurr&#235;
Gjersa Ty me duart e mia
Nuk do t&#235; t&#235; kap!
Dua t&#235; t’marr ne gji
Fort t&#235; t&#235; sht&#235;rngoj
Dhe aty ku &#235;sht&#235; zemra ime
Edhe un&#235; bashk me te t&#235; jetoj!

----------


## Poeti

*N&#203; ND&#203;RRIM MOTESH*

1.
Edhe nj&#235; vit i ri po fillon
P&#235;r mua asgje e re n&#235; te,
Malli dhe vaji s’po m&#235; ndahen
Q&#235; kur ike dhe m&#235; le!

2.
N&#235; nd&#235;rrimin e viteve
Asnj&#235; nd&#235;rrim s’ka p&#235;r mua,
Edhe vitin q&#235; po vie
Do t&#235; vuaj pse t&#235; dua!

----------


## Poeti

*PRINCESHA ME VELLO*

1.
N&#235; gjumin e nat&#235;s ika
Ty t&#235; kisha nd&#235;r mend,
N&#235; shtratin e but&#235; ku flija
Nga &#235;nd&#235;rrat nuk zija dot vend!

2.
&#203;nd&#235;rrat vendin e nj&#235;ra-tjetr&#235;s zinin
P&#235;r qudi t&#235; gjithat ishin nj&#235;soj,
Para meje me pamjen engjulli fanitej
Pamja jote e &#235;mb&#235;l q&#235; aq shum&#235; e &#231;moj!

3.
Dhe gjumi s’m&#235; zinte, por se kisha dert
Ishe ti me mua s&#235; paku n&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr,
As si dhe as kur dot s’m&#235; kujtohet 
Kur n&#235; kulmin e &#235;nd&#235;rr&#235;s un&#235; hyra dh&#235;nd&#235;rr!

4.
Para meje q&#235;ndronte mu sikur nj&#235; zan&#235;
Princesha m&#235; e bukur me vello t&#235; bardh&#235;,
Posa hyra mbrenda n&#235; dhom&#235;, m&#235; tha:
“Kujdes nuk je n&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr, un&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; kam ardh&#235;!?”

----------


## Poeti

*DO T&#203; DOJA*…

Do t&#235; doja nj&#235; her&#235; me ty t&#235; flas
At&#235; q&#235; kam n&#235; zem&#235;r pa frik&#235; ta rr&#235;fej!
Do t&#235; doja shum&#235; fjal&#235; t&#235; ti them,
T&#235; t&#235; tregoj sa shum&#235; t&#235; dua
T&#235; ta d&#235;shmoj 
Sa vler&#235; t&#235; madhe ke p&#235;r mua!
Do t&#235; doja q&#235; t&#235; b&#235;hem rreze
Q&#235; e para t&#235; zgjon nga gjumi,
Do t&#235; doja t&#235; b&#235;hem diell
Q&#235; t&#235; mbulon me rreze tek lumi!
Do t&#235; doja t&#235; b&#235;hem 
Pik&#235; e kthjell&#235;t e ujit
Q&#235; syt&#235; ti lan n&#235; m&#235;ngjes
Do t&#235; doja kur shkel barin
Un&#235; t&#235; b&#235;hem ves&#235;!
Do t&#235; doja, &#231;far&#235; nuk do t&#235; doja
Shum&#235; gj&#235;ra q&#235; n&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr i shoh
Do t&#235; doja s&#235; pakut nj&#235; her&#235;
Me shikimin t&#235;nd, zemr&#235;n t&#235; ngroh!

----------


## Poeti

*KUND&#203;R BOT&#203;S*

1.
N&#235; luft&#235; me t&#235;r&#235; bot&#235;n jam ngritur
Me ngulm e mbroj dashurin&#235;
&#203;nd&#235;rrat q&#235; &#231;do nat&#235; m&#235; p&#235;rcjellin
S&#235; bashku me mua e luftojn&#235; vetmin&#235;!

2.
Kundrejt vehtes luftova me dit&#235;, muaj dhe vite
Desha q&#235; t&#235; b&#235;j at&#235; q&#235; zemra s’thot
Muret m&#235; t&#235; larta jeta p&#235;rpara mi vuri
Por i shp&#235;rtheva, nuk m&#235; ndal&#235;n dot!

3.
N&#235; preh&#235;rin t&#235;nd fjeta dhe u zgjova
I p&#235;rkundur me &#235;ndrr&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; bukur,
N&#235; krah&#235;t e dashuris&#235; fluturova lehtas
Mu sikur t&#235; isha nj&#235; flutur!

----------


## Poeti

*UN&#203; JAM ENGJULL*
1.
Jam engjull shetit&#235;s n&#235; hapsir&#235;n pa fund
N&#235; krah&#235;t e er&#235;s &#231;do skaj e mbuloj,
Mbi &#235;nd&#235;rrat e tua roje e p&#235;rher&#235;shme
I pavdeksh&#235;m me jet&#235;n gar&#235;n e garoj!

2.
Ti qetas mbyll&#235; syt&#235; dhe n&#235; gjum&#235; ik
Un&#235; mbi kok&#235;n t&#235;nde si hije q&#235;ndroj,
Gjumin t&#235;nd ta ruaj me shum&#235; xhelozi
&#203;nd&#235;rr&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; bukur me ty e &#235;nd&#235;rroj!

3.
Jam puhi e leht&#235; q&#235; m&#235;ngjesi t&#235; sjell
Dhe me qepallat e tua lehtas luan loj&#235;,
Jam si rrezja e par&#235; q&#235; troket n&#235; dritare
Dhe nga gjumi i nat&#235;s provon t&#235; t&#235; zgjoj!

----------

